# Mr. Ellis Miyagi =[



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

My new betta already passed away. He died yesterday. 

I think he was sick from the start. He didn't eat at all for the 4 days I had him, no matter what food I tried. He seemed really stressed the entire time, and the last day 1/2 he just laid around on the bottom of the tank besides occasionally going to the surface for air.
=[


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw,I am so sorry for your lose!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks. =[


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks peaches.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry.  

RIP Mr. Ellis Miyagi (what a cute name)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> RIP Mr. Ellis Miyagi (what a cute name)


Thank you. =] 
I loved his name, wish he had lived longer so it would have lasted. =[


----------



## MissMoneyPenny (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh my, I am so sorry!! Hubby and I are going through the same problem with the 2nd new addition.. We just got him on Monday and he just doesn't seem to be doing well. At least you did your best for him - that is what counts! I love that name, by the way


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

MissMoneyPenny said:


> Oh my, I am so sorry!! Hubby and I are going through the same problem with the 2nd new addition.. We just got him on Monday and he just doesn't seem to be doing well. At least you did your best for him - that is what counts! I love that name, by the way


Thank you. I did try for him, I hope that yours perks up soon =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry! He must have had something when you got him.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I think he did =[


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh no! After all the consideration you took before you got him.  I'm so sorry for your loss. At least you made his final days happy and free from the pet store cup.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I know, and the sad thing is, I bought the next one on impulse and he is super healthy. wierd..


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, that is so sad, I'm very sorry that you had such a short time with him. You did what you could, and I'm sure your fish friend knew that. And yes, what a great name


----------



## IMissFishstick (Nov 16, 2010)

I just saw you got a new one - happy tidings!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks fishstick. =] 
He atleast spent his last days not in a cup on the petco shelf. 
my new betta is much healthier.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

